# Considering Separation



## Confuzed78 (May 15, 2013)

Im seriuosly considering a separation, Im completly worn out:

1. Debt and lack of money.: nothing is ever enough for her, Im trying to pay off her Debt of $50,000 and am trying to get the money from family and she is not appreciating what im trying to do. I already placed my passport as Bail. She is telling me that my mother doesnt care about me, bla bla bla.. when my family have always tried to help when they could. i dont see her family side ever doing anything at all.

2. Lack of sex.; barely 1c a month of sex, even might dragg to 2 months

3. Spousal Abuse: she abbuses me emotionally and verbally always when she doesnt get it her way. she brings me down, all is my fault, etc...

I have 2 young kids, Boy 8 and Girl 6, should I stay or go??? if anything im so depressed from my wife its unbeleivable. But my Kids keep me here.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry you find yourself in this place

Have the two of you done any marriage counseling?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

